# console wire harness?



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Does anyone know if the non console car wire harness had the plug for the console harness or am i gonna have to wire my glove box and shifter lights myself? 
Took the car to an old timer in my area to track my brake light gremlins and i am glad i did. In 40 minutes he had it fixed along with turn signals had a bad leg in the fuse box, best 50.00 I ever spent, i know i would have tracked every wire and ground in the car before looking there. Also been putting on all the neglected little things like plate bumpers, trim clips, speed nuts. Took car up for full wheel alignment also, now i can take hands off wheel at 50 and she is dead straight. I should be all set for a few long cruises down Woodward this weekend, tons of cars have been down all week.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Good to hear. How's it running and where's the video???? 

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Running great Bear, i took video but cannot get it to load from camera to computer for some reason. Will be taking pics at the cruise i will have it next week for ya, love the roller cam, will never do another "break in" cam. Still trying to find a water neck that will fit under the forward holley power valve for the dual quads but i wanted to get it broke in on the 4-barrel anyways, at around 240 miles right now, gonna do oil and filter today before heading down to the DreamCruise, figure i will have break in miles on this week.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The console requires an "intermediate harness, and the console harness....the plug SHOULD be on the dash harness....contact M&H Wiring for accurate info, and the parts you need!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad you got some gremlins booted out! Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have a brand new console harness so your saying there is another harness between the main and console, thanks E i will give them a call....guess i can live without a glovebox light for another week....LOL, just want to see Everything working.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I know the feeling......the intermediate harness (if I remember correctly) plugs into the dash harness....it supplies a circuit (purple) to the neutral safety switch, and (green) circuit to the reverse lights...on a car with a his/hers shifter. the CONSOLE HARNESS has white and orange wires for the console compartment light, rear courtesy light on the console, and light in the shift bezel (PRNDSL).....this takes it's feed from a plug on the Intermediate harness.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

the GLOVE BOX harness is a single orange wire, with a switch/scoket...this clips into a plug in the dash harness and goes onto a round cut out in the glovebox...it has a plunger switch that BREAKS the connection when the glovebox is closed....should be around $20.


----------

